# Happy Birthday Rabbit



## Thol (19. März 2004)

alles Gute zu Deinem "one before zero"  , Harry.

Laß Dich reichlich beschenken  und feier schön  

Viele Grüsse
Saskia & Olaf


----------



## Catsoft (19. März 2004)

Hallo Harry!
Auch von mir einen Glückwunsch! Einholen kannst du mich ja glücklicherweise nicht   Wünsch dir noch viele trockene (von oben und unten) rides  ! 

Gruß
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan (19. März 2004)

Auch vom Deisterrand wünscht man Dir alles Gute, mein Freund.

Auf ein baldiges Wiedersehen bei gemeinsamen Touren.


----------



## DG2 (19. März 2004)

Na dann mal alles Jute, ne!


----------



## Coffee (19. März 2004)

wat noch einer. Das nimmt ja hier kein Ende. Ist heute Burzeltagtag ,-))

alles gute rabbit.


coffee


----------



## madbull (19. März 2004)

Na - dann haben wir ja gestern perfekt FEUCHTfröhlich in deinen B-Day reingefeiert, was?  

Alles Gute!


----------



## icke (19. März 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Na - dann haben wir ja gestern perfekt FEUCHTfröhlich in deinen B-Day reingefeiert, was?
> 
> Alles Gute!




Hätten wir eigentlich machen können  
VON MIR AUCH ALLES GUTE


----------



## gage_ (19. März 2004)

Herzlichen auch von mir! ...


----------



## Buddy (19. März 2004)

Auch von mir alles Gute


----------



## *blacksheep* (19. März 2004)

Auch von mir die besten Wünsche zum Geburtstag!  Mensch Harry, nur noch ein Jahr und Du kannst völlig unabhängig von irgendwelchen Witterungsbedingungen an den Nightrides teilnehmen, weil´s dann eh keine Rolle mehr spielt...    

Herzliche Grüsse,

Alex


----------



## Tracer (19. März 2004)

Happy Birthday! 
Gruß
W.S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (19. März 2004)

Danke, danke, meine lieben. Ihr seid ja alle wirklich rührend um mein Wohlergehen besorgt, da könnten einem ja glatt die  kommen 
Insbesondere freut es mich, daß mir Coffee hier auf die "Schliche" gekommen ist   (Insider)


----------



## Kaiowana (19. März 2004)

Hallo Harry,
herzlichen  Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag und alles Gute auch von Tine und mir.


----------



## chrissie (19. März 2004)

Hi Harry,

auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag.
Da wäre gestern statt night ride im Regen doch eher   angesagt gewesen!

christine


----------



## foxi (19. März 2004)

Der Harry hat Geburtstag tralalalaa, der Hary hat Geburtstag tralalalalaa und hoch soll er leben.
Alles gute für dich auch von mir


----------



## Rote-Locke (19. März 2004)

mein herzlichstes Beileid!

Ersmta!


----------



## Outbreak (19. März 2004)

Und auch von mir die herzlichsten Glückwünsche!!!

 schön und freu Dich einfach, dass die Null noch nicht erreicht ist...    

Ganz lieben Gruss!

Tina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spitti (19. März 2004)

Alles Gute auch von mir!      
Der Harz grüßt dich!


----------



## bofh_marc (19. März 2004)

Ich schliess mich mal an: Alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Focus-Biker (19. März 2004)

Von mir auch ALLES GUTE zum Geburtstag


----------



## Rabbit (19. März 2004)

Rote-Locke schrieb:
			
		

> mein herzlichstes Beileid!


Das ist zu früh, ein Jahr habe ich ja noch  

Auch den "Nachzüglern" und allen Gratulanten die da noch kommen werden und sicherlich ihren "Senf" dazugeben einen herzlichen Dank 

BTW: Meine Kontonummer: 12345 ...


----------



## STEF1 (19. März 2004)

Auch von mir herzliche Geburtstagsgrüße, STEFFI


----------



## Lupi (19. März 2004)

auch von mir dann die besten Wünsche und Grüße zum Geburtstag


----------



## Beppo (19. März 2004)

Jooo, alter Sa**,
auch von mir die besten Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag und möge der Wetterverantwortliche ein nachsehen mit Dir und Deinem Cannondale, ähhh Stevens haben, dass wir bald mal wieder zusammen biken können  

Viel Spaß      
Denn dann, bis denn
Beppo


----------



## Sanz (19. März 2004)

Hi Harry,
auch von uns direkt aus den Black Mountains alles Gute!  

Silvia & Andre


----------



## two2one (20. März 2004)

What they said...  
Gruss
Nat


----------



## rigger (20. März 2004)

...herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!!

Güße von der holländischen grenze!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sil (22. März 2004)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich.... so gemein, ich wußte es nicht... :-(


----------



## Hattrick (23. März 2004)

Asche über mein Haupt    Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich von der gleichen Deisterseite ...


----------

